# Wishlist



## Mike38W (Jan 23, 2006)

With movies in mind...

How about a Wishlist option to record programming only on Premium (non-commercial, non-edited) stations only. For example, say 'Fight Club' is not on the guide for the next few weeks, I'd like to specify a Wishlist for it as long as it's recorded from a premium channel.

How about also filtering on ratings too? For example, record any movie that's rated 4-stars.


----------

